# 140 Metal Wheel sets needed



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

I am in need of 140 metal wheel sets for a project that I am working on at the museum where I work. Can anyone tell me who I can contact in order to buy these in bulk. I went to Bachman's website and they will only set 10 sets max. I have not contacted Aristocraft yet, but there wheel sets are on the expensive side. I woul dlike to be able to purchase them for less than $6.00 a wheel set, preferable have that price.

Thanks;

Dan S.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

U might want to contact B-man by phone, might be the online ordering is not set-up for large orders...
I know both Aristo or USA will do large wheel orders by phone, never tried online ordering though...
Paul R...


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

You would be better off contacting Sierra Valley. The wheels are a huge improvement over Aristo and Bachmann. I and they are real steel unlike Bachmann 

http://www.sierravalleyenterprises.com/ 

He also works with you in bulk


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

I have 30 or 40 Accucraft wheelsets (2 wheels on an axle) that I keep meaning to sell. They came off hoppers and coaches that were upgraded. Drop me a PM ("Send Message") if you are interested. 

Bachmann's dealers used to sell the box of 6 cards of wheels, which was 24 pairs. They aren't geared to handle retail inquiries - I would call Dan at Star Hobby and ask him if he can get them for you. (410-349-4290)


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I suspect there are a lot of folks that would like to get metal wheel sets at $6.00 each... Not sure whether those at the various retail outlets or individuals on Ebay are trying to make an unreasonable profit or whether the cost of milling, assembly and maintaining inventory is what drives them to $16-24 a pair (including those that are ball bearing). Good luck Dan in finding them for the museum....maybe one of the big manufacturers would want a tax donation write-off and will just give the wheels to you if you post a "donated by" sign.... Ed


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft's eStore lists a box of 24 pkgs (2 axles per pakg) for a mere $200. That's $4.16666 per axle in my book. http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?productID=1100 
And Sierra Valley is less than $6 : "$4.25 per axle, unplated steel"
As mentioned above, Gary Watkins will work on a bulk pice for you.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Very nice, didn't see that anywhere....so, what does the postage, shipping and handling add? Probably not much. I will have to check them out.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I had heard that the "San-Val" wheels are available on the 'bay, though I don't know who's selling them. They are very good wheels and San-Val always offered discounts for volume purchases. They have a slightly lower profile (smaller diameter) than most which I like.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

USA trains will sell you a box of 100 axels (with steel wheels) for $5.50 per axel. I just bought a case the other day.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,
To clarify,what do mean by a set? Two axles or four axles. I would check with Al at San-Val. http://www.san-val.com/


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We sell the USA wheels sets at $20.89 per 4 axles


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

San Val is Anna Kramer or Al Kramer on Evil Bay, and he sells a couple different sets of wheels. Regal


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a saved search on E bay/.

I get E mails every day on " Metal Wheels" 

Some are packs. Some are cars with metal wheels already on them 

Here are two examples 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-PAIRS-20...877622?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item19d6336ff6



http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-PAIRS-20...099110?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c2bfd3666

JJ


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Not to steal Dan's original thread, but does anyone have a good source for either single or double spoked metal wheels (I haven't seen any with ball bearings - BB)?, but the metal ones sold seem to be quite high in comparison to some of the prices quoted here for just plain or BB metal wheels. Thanks Ed


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

It was a good question, what does the original OP consider a set ??! 
"..I am in need of 140 metal wheel sets.." 
So either 280 'axles', ooooor 560 ! wow 

Like Rob at RLD, I consider a set, 4 'axles' !

In the past I've ordered bulk (a couple box) USATrains. Like most manufacturers, you may have to regauge a few plus now-a-days I prefer shiny metal which allows better weathering (leaving the flanges shiny) . . . . 

imho 
doug c


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB, Train-Li, USA Trains sell wheel sets as a pair of axles with wheels (4) attached. 
Aristocraft sells in sets of 4 axles with wheels attached (8 wheels). 

Why 2 axle sets? I can only assume that this is done as Many LGB cars only had 2 axles. 

This is almost like radius and diameter measurements being used to confuse!!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By FlagstaffLGB on 24 Oct 2012 02:59 PM 
Not to steal Dan's original thread, but does anyone have a good source for either single or double spoked metal wheels (I haven't seen any with ball bearings - BB)?, but the metal ones sold seem to be quite high in comparison to some of the prices quoted here for just plain or BB metal wheels. Thanks Ed 
There are only a couple of manufacturers in Europe who offer spoked metal wheel sets - and it's only the running surface that is metal, the spokes are plastic.
Spoked wheelsets with ball-bearings are almost impossible, the bearings would have to be very, very small.
If you're looking for spoked axles with power pick-up, the only ones I know of that are currently available are these from TrainLine:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=4658

But if you like to build your own, there was an article in a German G-Scale magazine how to convert regular LGB spoked wheel sets into power pick-up versions.
If you're interested I'll see if I can find the article.

knut


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks guys for all your suggestions. I was able to get the wheels that I needed from Al Kramer from ebay in one lump sum at a discount over what is normally listed since I was ordering such a large amount. I received them last week and they are very nice looking silver metal wheels sets. Too bad that they wont be seen on this project. Now I just need to assemble the 70 trucks now. That should take me a couple of days to do, but will have to wait till I complete the exhibit install I start on Monday. 

Doug C. I consider a wheel set, 1 axle with two wheels. A Truck would have two wheel sets unless it is for a heavy weight passenger truck and then it will have 3 wheel sets. 

In case anyone is wondering what I am doing with so many of these. The project is to build a small conveyor system like used to move luggage at airports, but will be on a much smaller scale to move empty 8" square boxes in the Package express office we are installing in the museum. The 70 trucks are all connected together with a sintra spacer 5" long and each spacer has a 1/8" thick sintra plate attached to it that the boxes will ride on in an endless loop. The trucks are used as a guide system running on Aristocraft Aluminum code 332 track. Power will be supplier by a 24VDC 10 amp power supply. Motive power is two power modules from Aristocrafts Eggliners. 

Dan S.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It goes without saying, but I'll say it anyway ... 

PICTURES!!!!!!!  

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

running on Aristocraft Aluminum code 332 track 
Dan, 

If this is a long-term museum project, I would consider a harder material for the track. Aluminum wears much qiucker than stainless steel - which is available.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Pete: I had thought about that when I was selecting the track. I had even considered using Brass track, but since I was already spending almost $1,000.00 on just the Trucks and Wheel sets and power units, my boss said to get the least expensive track I could as we were trying to stay within budget and still had other items to build for the exhibit. This exhibit will most likely only be in place for about 12 to 18 months, so if I have to replace the Aluminum track within that time, it won't cost that much to replace. I will take some photos this comming week and try to post the link to them here. 

Dan S. 
Colorado & Rio Grande Southern 
http://danshobbies.webstarts.com/index.html


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 23 Oct 2012 11:24 AM 
I had heard that the "San-Val" wheels are available on the 'bay, though I don't know who's selling them. They are very good wheels and San-Val always offered discounts for volume purchases. They have a slightly lower profile (smaller diameter) than most which I like.

San Val Wheels are now available from Al Kramer (Mr. San-Val) on line. Look for Roll EZ or EZ Roll on the web. They are very nice wheels. I've got them on nearly every one of my cars.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Dick: thanks for the posting. I have already purchased the wheel sets from a guy on ebay and he gave me a discount for the amount I purchased. They are very nice metal wheel and are working well. These were needed for a project at the museum I work at. I needed to build an operational scaled down luggage convyor system like used in airports to move 10" square boxes around a room dressed up to look like a UPS shipping distribution center. After some work I got the system to work by scaling down plans for the full size version and using the wheel sets I purchased along with 140 sets of Delton archbar trucks and 4 Aristocraft Eggliner drive units. 

Now that it is installed the guests at the museum can push a button and the convyor starts and runs around the room for about a 1 1/2 minutes and then stops. I have it connected to a PWM speed controller and a Timer relay to control the speed and length of time it runs. 

This is just one of the exhibits I built at the museum that use Model railroad items. One of these days they will let me build a real model railroad in the museum and use the parts for what the were designed for. 

Dan S.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Huh? Dick, did I miss a post somewhere between Dan's last post over 2 months ago and today?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

No Greg, you didn't miss anything. Every now and then, someone revives an old thread. It happens. (Especially with the forum software losing the ability to keep dates straight. I've seen some very old threads pop up at the top of the list.) Nothing to get upset about, and besides, I think it's to see threads that have fallen off the first page--thus forgotten--come back every now and then. Lots of times I miss threads the first time 'round, and it's good to have a second chance to see 'em. 

Having said that, let me repeat what I said nearly two months ago--especially now that the project is installed and working: 

*P I C T U R E S ! ! ! ! !* 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, status report with pictures please! 

Greg


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

OK guys you have asked for pics. I will attempt to post the licks to my flicker page with the photos. These are some of the construction of the conveyor system. I need to take a few of the converor installed so I can post them as well. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8441404693/in/photostream/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8441404745/in/photostream/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8441404819/in/photostream/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8441404841/in/photostream/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/107208...otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/107208...otostream/

Hopefully this will work. 

Dan S. 
Colorado and Rio Grande Southern 
http://danshobbies.webstarts.com/index.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool, nice to see how you adapted the railroad stuff. 

Whose wheels did you wind up getting? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Excellent! Of course, a few years ago, you could have just bought the baggage system out of DIA for a song! Or did you want to demonstrate a _working_ system? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

The OP already stated he got the wheels from Al Kramer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Whups! there it is... so based on the pricing he mentioned early on, I'm guessing not ball bearings?


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool project! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Here are the other photos that I talked about earlier. as well as a short video of it in operation. 

The coveyor system is for an exhibit we have at the Museum that is a deliver service like UPS and the conveyor moves boxes around the room 

I got the wheels from Al Kramer and the Trucks drom the guy that sells the Delton stuff, Track and motive power came for Aristocraft. 

The rest of the stuff I have made from drawings of the full size luggage conveyor used in airports. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8445514685/in/photostream 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8445514711/in/photostream 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8445514827/in/photostream 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8446606298/in/photostream 

Video of it in operation , click this link http://youtu.be/L-DB5MQVaCQ 

Dan S. 
Colorado & Rio Grande Southern 
http://danshobbies.webstarts.com/index.html


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Opps the Youtube link is wong: Try thins one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-DB5MQVaCQ&feature=youtu.be 

Dan S.


----------

